# Jensen Stereo



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried out our Stereo with the first CD. It played great as long as you never wanted to see the CD again







It ate the CD








and everything I have tried failed to eject it. Is is under warranty I'm sure. Has anyone else had this happen. Maybe Jensen is a marginal product or it's just Murphy. Let me know what you think. My friends tell me that once they do that little trick then most CD's will hang???

Ray


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ours plays very well actually but there are two things I do not like.

1st the sound defaults to level 11 every time I turn it on so if I wan to hear the weather forecast I in the morning when everyone else is asleep I have to be quick to turn it down.

2nd (not the Jensen) the speakers are a bit cheap. Those will be easy to replace but another out of pocket expense.

What ever it is, it is better then the unit it replaced.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Ours plays very well actually but there are two things I do not like.
> 
> 1st the sound defaults to level 11 every time I turn it on so if I wan to hear the weather forecast I in the morning when everyone else is asleep I have to be quick to turn it down.
> 
> ...


Andy, The initial turn on volume is user programmable.
Can't remember exactly how, but it seems like you hold the power button for 3 seconds and then set the desired volume level.
Unit will always turn on at that level after that.
Anyways, exact instructions are in the manual, I can look it up if you need.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I turned mine on the first two days I had the camper. Tried every feature and possible problem I could think of. Work flawlessly (except for the aforementioned speakers). Turned it off and haven't turned it on since.

I guess I'll see how it does after a few years of inactivity.









drifter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have the Jensen stereo and have had no problems with the CD player
The speakers on the other hand are junk.
Don


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I had the white stereo first, it was junk. I have the replacement silver stereo now, I haven't had any problems with it but I don't think I'd call it quality equipment. Now they're installing these Jensen stereos and I'd be willing to bet that Jensen was the new low bidder for that contract.









I'm afraid we're going to have to face the fact that Keystone is not interested in installing quality stereo equipment. Personally that doesn't bother me because the stereo wasn't a big selling point for me, I don't consider it a part of the camping experience.









For some, quality stereo equipment is going to be more important. They are going to have to spend some bucks and install it themselves.









Having said all that, if it one CD, it will eat more (once they taste blood). If it's still under warranty, have your dealer replace it. It probably won't break again until three days after the warranty runs out.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Mines on the list of items to be fixed when I take the trailer in for warranty work. I get no AM reception at all with the unit. I've checked the antenna connection but nothing seemed to help. The FM and CD work fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Ours plays very well actually but there are two things I do not like.
> ...


Katrina - I went though that last fall but it looks like when the power is removed, no batteries and no shore power then when it powers up again it has the factory defaults. I had forgotten that it was resettable, Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Andy, The initial turn on volume is user programmable.
Can't remember exactly how, but it seems like you hold the power button for 3 seconds and then set the desired volume level.
Unit will always turn on at that level after that.
Anyways, exact instructions are in the manual, I can look it up if you need.
[snapback]31539[/snapback]​[/quote]

Katrina - I went though that last fall but it looks like when the power is removed, no batteries and no shore power then when it powers up again it has the factory defaults. I had forgotten that it was resettable, Thanks for the reminder.
[snapback]31570[/snapback]​[/quote]








I was'nt even thinking about the batteries.
Guess I'll just hafta reset it each time out.
Beats blastin me bluegrass music at the family when they're sleepin.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the white (JUNK) radio/CD player. Mine liked to keep the CD after ejecting as well. I found the best remedy to be a swift, well placed thump from my fist would get it to eject.

I'm not familiar with the Jensen model, but if it's anything like mine...Smack it...or better yet....REPLACE it!

I love the OUTBACK...but the factory radio is worthless for anything but background noise.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

When we picked up our 27RSDS after the PDI, they noticed our Jenson did not work on AM so they took it out. I was getting tired of not having tunes so I had a spare Kenwood with detachable face and installed it. Figured detachable face may be a little better while in storage. I now know what everyone means about the speakers!







So being the music freak that I am, the speakers were immediately replaced as well. I put some Sony Explode 6 Â½ 3 way speakers. Let me tell you, it is like night and day. It is so much better. I think that when the new radio finally comes in, I will just ask them if I can take it and keep it as a spare. It sounds so good now I don't want to change anything.

Chris


----------



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

I installed 4 6.5" inch quality speakers this weekend, and it unleashed the surprisingly good sound that the Jensen is capable of. In Outback's defense, the paper junk speakes that were in there are the same piles of you-know-what that so many car and truck mfg's install in their vehicles. I guess they all figure most people are just not interested in decent sound, or do not know the difference. I deffinately do not fall into that camp. I was even considering a small amplifier, but really the Jensen puts out a pretty clean stron signal, so I decided it wasn't necessary. On the other hand, I ran a quick search on Jensen head units and I keep running across the same issue...Cd's that will not eject. There is some way to reset the player and get your CD back, but I guess this is a major issue. Luckily for me I usually just hook up my Ipod to the aux input jack on the face, no more CD's for me.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the dealership couldn't get the CD out either so they just ordered another unit. When that one comes in they said that they would get the CD out with a crowbar if I really wanted it back







I think not...anyway thanks for the replies. If this one tanks I will buy another brand. I wonder why they use 15 screws to hold the case to the cabinet???????









Ray


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

I had the white POS unit. Lousy sound and wouldn't pick up any radio stations. I started searching for car stereos and found an AIWA that plays cd, mp3, and dvds for TV. I ordered it from Crutchfield and they include mounting hardware at no charge. Told them it was for under shelf in TT and got nice hardware for mounting. Painted hardware white and mounted as replacement. Also put marine speakers under cab over the sink and cable for video to TV set. Get plenty of radio stations and can play dvds for the tv. As a bonus it had an aux connector on the front, good for ipod and hooking TV audio for better sound for over the air broadcasts. Total cost was about 180.00 a big hunk was the marine speakers. This was the only thing I felt was junk on the Outback


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The one in our 5 is an Apex. Like the rest, it has been replaced. Believe the old system that was removed had my 1960's Greatest Hits still in it, so if anyone happens to open their new cd player and you see that CD, please send it back.

From the many posts I've seen on this forum and others, the sound system is not a high priority for many of the manufacturers. Believe they must be made in China, then airlifted (by the low-cost bidder) to Goshen where they are simply pushed out the back at 30,000 feet without the aid of a parachute.

Fortunately, for me, I really don't care if the sound system works. Now if we were talking about the TV (I mean the real TV as in telly), then that would be a whole 'nother story. -- Next major mod for the Outback is an LCD TV, but it will be a while as I already spent a wad on the other TV, the Dodge.


----------

